# Star Wars - Rogue One: Heute erster Trailer zum nächsten Star Wars-Film



## MatthiasBrueckle (7. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars - Rogue One: Heute erster Trailer zum nächsten Star Wars-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars - Rogue One: Heute erster Trailer zum nächsten Star Wars-Film


----------



## stevem (7. April 2016)

Super Trailer!


----------



## Superkuh (7. April 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Super Trailer!



Weiß nicht, ich finde es bedenklich, wenn alle Highlights bereits im Trailer verbraten werden, was hier zweifelsohne der Fall ist


----------



## kidou1304 (7. April 2016)

richtig lesen und verstehen?..das ist nen Teaser, der Trailer folgt heute im Tagesverlauf..


----------



## Frullo (7. April 2016)

Wirkt auf jeden Fall frischer als das "Resteessen" mit dem Titel Episode VII


----------



## GremlinGizmo (7. April 2016)

Superkuh schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ich finde es bedenklich, wenn alle Highlights bereits im Trailer verbraten werden, was hier zweifelsohne der Fall ist



Ah geil, du hast den Film schon gesehen....?! Und, sind im Trailer alle Highlights drinne?
Ach richtig, haste ja schon beantwortet...


----------



## LOX-TT (7. April 2016)

Freu mich schon sehr auf Rogue One, der Trailer ist klasse


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. April 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> der Trailer ist klasse



Spricht mich auf jeden Fall schon mehr an als Force Awakens. 

"This is a rebellion, isn't it? I rebel."


----------



## Enisra (7. April 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Freu mich schon sehr auf Rogue One, der Trailer ist klasse



merkt man auch garnicht


----------



## derDriver (7. April 2016)

mon mothma wurde geklont

Rouge One sieht sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## WhieRippie (7. April 2016)

Ohne Lichtschwert oder Jedis oder Siths???? KEIN STAR WARS!!!!


----------



## Enisra (7. April 2016)

WhieRippie schrieb:


> Ohne Lichtschwert oder Jedis oder Siths???? KEIN STAR WARS!!!!



nein
du nur keine Ahnung *Bücher und Spiele an den Kopf werf*
Bitte erst informieren bevor man hier den Gatekeeper spielen will und nur seinen Wahnsinn durch Multiple Verwendung von Satzzeichen zzum ausdruck bringt


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2016)

WhieRippie schrieb:


> Ohne Lichtschwert oder Jedis oder Siths???? KEIN STAR WARS!!!!


Nicht? Warum nicht?


----------



## WhieRippie (7. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein
> du nur keine Ahnung *Bücher und Spiele an den Kopf werf*
> Bitte erst informieren bevor man hier den Gatekeeper spielen will und nur seinen Wahnsinn durch Multiple Verwendung von Satzzeichen zzum ausdruck bringt



Du nix von Star Wars verstehen

Du denken: ah Blaster und Raumschiff, kann man ja als Star Wars auslegen 

Und "fühle mit der Macht".....Star Wars ohne das "Machtgewusel" außenrum?! Hat das Star Wars nicht so faszinierend gemacht???? Das Lichtschwert, die Macht, das Zusammenspiel von Jedis und Sithlords?

Meinst du nicht das das irgend nen blöder Weltraumabklatsch wird?! 

Klar die Geschichte an sich mag Interessant sein aber du kannst nicht erwarten das eine Star Wars Geschichte ohne die obengenannten Dinge auskommt!?


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2016)

derDriver schrieb:


> mon mothma wurde geklont
> 
> Rouge One sieht sehr vielversprechend aus



Rouge One spielt doch vor star wars 4 also wieso klonen ^^


----------



## THEDICEFAN (7. April 2016)

Geil- bekomm davon nich genug, aber sie sollen jetzt dann endlich mit dem Todesstern und diesen gigantische Planetenzerstörer aufhören- langsam aber sicher geht es einem auf die Nerven- George Lucas hat das erkannt und die ersten drei Episoden waren auch Bombe^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. April 2016)

WhieRippie schrieb:


> Ohne Lichtschwert oder Jedis oder Siths???? KEIN STAR WARS!!!!



Gerade das dürfte endlich mal frischen Wind in die Star Wars-Film bringen.
Außerdem soll ja Gerüchten zufolge zumindest Darth Vader einen Gastauftritt haben.



THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> aber sie sollen jetzt dann endlich mit dem Todesstern und diesen gigantische Planetenzerstörer aufhören



Das ist der erste Todesstern, also nicht schon wieder ein neuer.
Der Film spielt ja vor Episode 4.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2016)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Geil- bekomm davon nich genug, aber sie sollen jetzt dann endlich mit dem Todesstern und diesen gigantische Planetenzerstörer aufhören- langsam aber sicher geht es einem auf die Nerven- George Lucas hat das erkannt und die ersten drei Episoden waren auch Bombe^^



Aaaaannddd... Mission failed!


----------



## Enisra (7. April 2016)

WhieRippie schrieb:


> Du nix von Star Wars verstehen



ich glaube ich dürfte doch wesentlich mehr Ahnung von Star Wars haben als du und der Grund warum mit dem Blödsinn ankommst ist auch weil mit der Wahrheit komme, dass du keine Ahnung hast und nur irgendwie Negativ sein willst

Im Übrigen, danach ist Teil 4 auch kein Star Wars Film, weil kaum Lichtschwerter oder Macht drin vor kommt


----------



## ElReloaded (7. April 2016)

O nein - schon wieder der Todesplanet. Schon wieder steht er kurz vor einem Test. Schon wieder Pläne klauen? Fällt denen nix mehr ein - beim ersten Film?!? Ich fürchte, die Herren bei Disney werden schon bald merken müssen, dass geile Effekte + Star Wars Sound nicht automatisch einen guten Film (oder Spiel!) machen.


----------



## Rdrk710 (7. April 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> O nein - schon wieder der Todesplanet. Schon wieder steht er kurz vor einem Test. Schon wieder Pläne klauen? Fällt denen nix mehr ein - beim ersten Film?!? Ich fürchte, die Herren bei Disney werden schon bald merken müssen, dass geile Effekte + Star Wars Sound nicht automatisch einen guten Film (oder Spiel!) machen.



Ist das jetzt dein Ernst?


----------



## LOX-TT (7. April 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> O nein - schon wieder der Todesplanet. Schon wieder steht er kurz vor einem Test. Schon wieder Pläne klauen? Fällt denen nix mehr ein - beim ersten Film?!? Ich fürchte, die Herren bei Disney werden schon bald merken müssen, dass geile Effekte + Star Wars Sound nicht automatisch einen guten Film (oder Spiel!) machen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectday (7. April 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> O nein - schon wieder der Todesplanet. Schon wieder steht er kurz vor einem Test. Schon wieder Pläne klauen? Fällt denen nix mehr ein - beim ersten Film?!? Ich fürchte, die Herren bei Disney werden schon bald merken müssen, dass geile Effekte + Star Wars Sound nicht automatisch einen guten Film (oder Spiel!) machen.



??????? ah ein star wars kenner, bitte vorher informieren bevor du sowas schreibst !


----------



## SpieleKing (7. April 2016)

Geilooo freue mich schon. Als die Geräusche vom Todesstern gekommen sind, Gänsehaut =D


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. April 2016)

Wenn man sich so die Kommentare zu dem Trailer durchliest kann man echt nur facepalmen 
Gibt auch schon etliche die sich darüber beschweren, dass man schon wieder eine weibliche Protagonistin hat...ohne Worte.

Ich find den Trailer verdammt geil  
Der Regisseur hat was drauf, Story ist interessant - das könnte richtig fett werden


----------



## Tut_Ench (7. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## battschack (7. April 2016)

spannender ? Gibt es für mich nicht solange Star wars davor steht 

So mein senf wenigstens dazu abgeben^^


----------



## Wamboland (7. April 2016)

Sieht gut aus - warum es "schon wieder" eine Frau sein muss - vermutlich um bissel von Hunger Games mitzunehmen ^^

Ansonsten schaut es sehr viel nach Star Wars aus und macht ordentlich Stimmung. Ich freu mich auf den Film - und wenn es am Ende "nur" ein ordentlicher Sci-Fi Film im SW Universum its, dann ist das auch in Ordnung. Sieht auf jeden Fall frischer aus als SW7. 

Ich denke wir werden Spaß haben in dem Film


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. April 2016)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeder zweite Kommentar, den ich heute dazu lese, bringt das Durcheinander.
Mit dem ersten Todesstern haben die Bothaner nix zu tun.
Die sterben erst beim zweiten.


----------



## Tut_Ench (7. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jeder zweite Kommentar, den ich heute dazu lese, bringt das Durcheinander.
> Mit dem ersten Todesstern haben die Bothaner nix zu tun.
> Die sterben erst beim zweiten.


Ich bringe das nicht durcheinander, mich erinnert nur alles, was mit dem Todessternen und Geheimplänen zu tun hat immerwieder an diese eine Szene und damit den Comic-Strip. 
Mit der Zerstörung des ersten Todessterns hatte das bothanische Spionagenetzwerk aber auch was zu tun, soweit ich weiß, wurde nur nicht in den alten Filmen erwähnt....kommt vielleicht in Rogue One vor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2016)

So, jetzt hab ich mir mal den Trailer am Fernseher und lautstark angesehen.
Macht auf jeden Fall neugierig. Reizt mich jetzt nicht so sehr wie der nächste echte Trilogie-Teil als dass ich ihn mir unbedingt im Kino ansehen müsste... Aber interessant sieht es schon aus.
Wird allerdings ein ganz schönes Hin und Her mit jedem Jahr. Ein Jahr Zukunft, nächstes Jahr Vergangenheit, darauf wieder Zukunft, hinterher wieder Vergangenheit... Vor allem die ständigen Wechsel der Trooper-Uniformen... 

Dabei finde ich das neue Design aus den Abrams-Film sooooo viel cooler...


----------



## nuuub (7. April 2016)

Ein kurzer Blick in die Zukunft...

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2039,

Das Sequel der Episode 18, welches angesiedelt ist zwischen Episode 13 und 15,  welches wiederum das Prequel der Zwischenepisode 9 3/4 ist, kommt Dezember ins Kino als Spin Off des Remakes des im Jahr 2022 erschienen reboots des "Han Solos Legacy" standalone Films welcher gleichzeitig der Pilotfilm war für die Serie "Star Wars - The Force".

Möge die Macht mit euch sein.


----------



## Chemenu (7. April 2016)

Nach dem Trailer freu ich mich auf Rogue One mehr als auf Episode VIII.


----------



## Frullo (7. April 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Blick in die Zukunft...
> 
> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2039,
> 
> ...



Du meinst wohl:

Möge der Franchise mit euch sein


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Vieh erinnert mich an Weltraum Herpes ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Vieh erinnert mich an Weltraum Herpes ^^


Und mich an einen "hässlicheren" Cousin der Gremlins.


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-me2inj1nNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## derDriver (8. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Rouge One spielt doch vor star wars 4 also wieso klonen ^^



ich mein die Schauspielerin


----------



## MrFob (8. April 2016)

Wow, das sieht halt mal richtig gut aus. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Dosentier (8. April 2016)

Interessant aber für mich nicht so interessant, dass ich mir den Film im Kino ansehen werde.
Das Cast finde ich bisher aber sehr gut.
Worauf ich aber gespannt bin, ob Darth Vader sowie der Imperator auch in dem Film vorkommen werden.
Zumindest sind es ja quasi Schlüsselfiguren des Imperiums bzw. Todessterns gewesen.


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> O nein - schon wieder der Todesplanet. Schon wieder steht er kurz vor einem Test. Schon wieder Pläne klauen? Fällt denen nix mehr ein - beim ersten Film?!? Ich fürchte, die Herren bei Disney werden schon bald merken müssen, dass geile Effekte + Star Wars Sound nicht automatisch einen guten Film (oder Spiel!) machen.



Höhö, da kennt sich jemand aus - nicht.


----------



## Darutarn (8. April 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> O nein - schon wieder der Todesplanet. Schon wieder steht er kurz vor einem Test. Schon wieder Pläne klauen? Fällt denen nix mehr ein - beim ersten Film?!? Ich fürchte, die Herren bei Disney werden schon bald merken müssen, dass geile Effekte + Star Wars Sound nicht automatisch einen guten Film (oder Spiel!) machen.




Oh mein Gott....


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

Kann es sein das ich der einzige bin der den Trailer total Öde findet?


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ich der einzige bin der den Trailer total Öde findet?



Vermutlich nicht. Aber gehörst damit vermutlich auch nicht zur Majorität.


----------



## Enisra (8. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht. Aber gehörst damit vermutlich auch nicht zur Majorität.



Vorallem wenn man den Trailer gegen welche hält, wo der konsens dass der Trailer Murks ist relativ Groß ist, wie z.B. 95% aller Comedyfilmtrailer die den Film Spoilern
Ich würde nicht sagen dass der Episch ist, das ist aber ne pers. Wertung was Episch ist, aber es ist Faktisch halt nen guter Trailer, ich meine der Spoilert nichts und teased schön an und jeder will ja wissen wie wir zur Endszene kommen

Aber schön ist auch, dass es die Mon Mothma Darstellerin ist, die aus EP.3 geschnitten wurde und jetzt doch mal zu sehen ist


----------



## Loosa (8. April 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus - warum es "schon wieder" eine Frau sein muss - vermutlich um bissel von Hunger Games mitzunehmen ^^



Hätten sie den Film dann nicht besser "Rouge One" nennen sollen? 

Wurde es erst für diesen Film definiert, dass eine Rebellin die Pläne stielt, oder wurde das früher schonmal erwähnt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wurde es erst für diesen Film definiert, dass eine Rebellin die Pläne stielt, oder wurde das früher schonmal erwähnt?



Im Lauftext von A New Hope werden die Ereignisse dieses Films kurz erwähnt. 
Da ist von einer Gruppe Rebellen die Rede, denen es gelingt die Pläne zu stehlen.
Und daran hält sich ja auch Rogue One. Jyn Erso zieht das ja nicht allein durch, sondern hat ein Team aus 5-6 Leuten.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht. Aber gehörst damit vermutlich auch nicht zur Majorität.


Man kann ja net alles wissen,
aber wo haste denn das her, also ganz Ehrlich, ist lange her, aber ich musste erstmal Nachschlagen was *Majorität *heißt.
Wurde hier noch nie so zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Schau mal her, der ZAM hinter seinem Keyboard.
Von wegen nur "if elseif else"........


----------



## Enisra (8. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Im Lauftext von A New Hope werden die Ereignisse dieses Films kurz erwähnt.
> Da ist von einer Gruppe Rebellen die Rede, denen es gelingt die Pläne zu stehlen.
> Und daran hält sich ja auch Rogue One. Jyn Erso zieht das ja nicht allein durch, sondern hat ein Team aus 5-6 Leuten.



zumindest im Legacy-Universum wurde es u.a. in Dark Forces und in Die Macht des Todessterns geklärt woher die Pläne kamen, aber das wurde ja zu Entschwurbelungsgründen zur Seite gepackt, nicht ganz weil sich immer noch viel drauß bedient wird, siehe Rebels
Aber das ist schon ganz gutso das nur die Eine Gruppe jetzt die Pläne stielt, weil wie oft hatte man jetzt schon in Spielen die Pläne als McGuffin? Immerhin wird in Die Macht des Todessterns nur ne Brücke geschlagen zum Vorgänger von Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II *hust*


----------



## Loosa (8. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Man kann ja net alles wissen,
> aber wo haste denn das her, also ganz Ehrlich, ist lange her, aber ich musste erstmal Nachschlagen was *Majorität *heißt.



Um zu verdeutlichen was Zam sagen wollte: du bist mit deiner Meinung wahrscheinlich in der Minorität. Und damit eine echte Rarität.


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> zumindest im Legacy-Universum wurde es u.a. in Dark Forces und in Die Macht des Todessterns geklärt woher die Pläne kamen, aber das wurde ja zu Entschwurbelungsgründen zur Seite gepackt, nicht ganz weil sich immer noch viel drauß bedient wird, siehe Rebels
> Aber das ist schon ganz gutso das nur die Eine Gruppe jetzt die Pläne stielt, weil wie oft hatte man jetzt schon in Spielen die Pläne als McGuffin? Immerhin wird in Die Macht des Todessterns nur ne Brücke geschlagen zum Vorgänger von Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II *hust*



Und wie wir wissen, gibt es das für Disney im Kanon alles nicht mehr.



Loosa schrieb:


> Um zu verdeutlichen was Zam sagen wollte: du bist mit deiner Meinung wahrscheinlich in der Minorität. Und damit eine echte Rarität.


Tsk. Lege mir hier mal nichts in den Mund.  Ich habe damit nur gemeint, dass es jedem doch selbst überlassen ist, wie er/sie etwas findet. Ich finde bspw. persönlich auch MGS5 furchtbar langweilig. *g*


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tsk. Lege mir hier mal nichts in den Mund.


Hast doch schon dein Keyboard im Mund, passt da noch mehr ein.


----------



## Worrel (8. April 2016)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> ElReloaded schrieb:
> 
> 
> > O nein - schon wieder der Todesplanet. Schon wieder steht er kurz vor einem Test. Schon wieder Pläne klauen? Fällt denen nix mehr ein - ...
> ...


Ich finde die Frage durchaus berechtigt. Und zwar völlig egal, ob es sich um den 1., 2., 3. oder 27. Todesstern handelt. Muß es denn dauernd um Todessterne gehen? gibt es denn keine anderen Gefahren im All, die man thematisieren, ausbeuten oder abwehren kann/muß?

Und auch wenn sich mein Star Wars Film Konsum inkl. Wiederholungen auf unter 20 Stunden beschränkt und in IV nur wenig davon vorkommen soll: Ich finde, Jedis und Lichtschwertkämpfe gehören dazu. 
Ansonsten ist das meiner Meinung nach genauso, als ob man bei Matrix vergessen würde, zu erwähnen, daß es eine Welt außerhalb selbiger gibt.


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> [..] gibt es denn keine anderen Gefahren im All, die man thematisieren, ausbeuten oder abwehren muß?


Klar - sie fangen doch auch erst an. ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde, Jedis und Lichtschwertkämpfe gehören dazu.



Der Film spielt in einer Zeit, in der es offiziell keine Jedi gibt. (ohne "s" auch in der Mehrzahl)
Obi-Wan ist noch im Exil auf Tatooine, Yoda auf Dagobah.
Luke noch ein Bauernjunge, der keine Ahnung von der Macht hat.
Da Rebels noch nicht beendet ist, wissen wir auch noch nicht, ob Kanan, Ezra und Ashoka zu der Zeit noch leben.
Mehr Jedi gibt es im offiziellen Kanon nach der Gründung des Imperiums nicht.


----------



## Enisra (8. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und wie wir wissen, gibt es das für Disney im Kanon alles nicht mehr.



naja, eben nicht alles, so Techniksachen wie der Interdictor oder die Sentinel-Fähre sind ja aus dem EU




MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Film spielt in einer Zeit, in der es offiziell keine Jedi gibt. (ohne "s" auch in der Mehrzahl)
> Da Rebels noch nicht beendet ist, wissen wir auch noch nicht, ob Kanan, Ezra und Ashoka zu der Zeit noch leben.
> Mehr Jedi gibt es im offiziellen Kanon nach der Gründung des Imperiums nicht.



Bzw. die Überlebenden Jedi sind halt alle irgendwo im Untergrund, haben sich zurück gezogen oder das Jedi Dasein aufgegeben


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, eben nicht alles, so Techniksachen wie der Interdictor oder die Sentinel-Fähre sind ja aus dem EU


Das machst du absichtlich, oder? Technik != Charaktere und Geschichten. Ganz davon ab bzgl. Todesstern-Plan-Beschaffung: Kein Dark Forces, kein X-Wing, nur Filme. Ist leider so, wird sich nicht ändern.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

> Ich finde, Jedis und Lichtschwertkämpfe gehören dazu.



So ist es.
Starwars ohne die Macht und ohne Lichtschwerter ist kein Starwars.
Das sehen Jüngere Padawane eventuell anders, aber ich bin mit Lichtschwert und der Macht aufgewachsen, also muss das auch bei jeden SW Film dabei sein. Basta.
Was ich lese ist ja was anderes, aber im Film will ich das sehen.

Alles andere kann man anders nennen, wie z.B. Ewoks XX, Erfindung von E2D2, oder die Suche nach der Findung oder was weiß ich. Aber kein Starwars.

Allerdings eine Ausnahme gibt es, die Geschichte rund um Joda (hatte damals sogar einen Joda-Bender ) in einem Film, also das wäre mal was, aber darauf kommen die jungen Padawane ja gar nicht.


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2016)

Seid wieder brav und ärgert unsere Wartungsdrohne nicht sonst gibts das Life Day Special in voller länger mit der deutschen Sychronstimme von Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Enisra (8. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das machst du absichtlich, oder? Technik != Charaktere und Geschichten. Ganz davon ab bzgl. Todesstern-Plan-Beschaffung: Kein Dark Forces, kein X-Wing, nur Filme. Ist leider so, wird sich nicht ändern.



nein?
Ich denke da haben wir etwas aneinander vorbei geredet


----------



## WhieRippie (8. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube ich dürfte doch wesentlich mehr Ahnung von Star Wars haben als du und der Grund warum mit dem Blödsinn ankommst ist auch weil mit der Wahrheit komme, dass du keine Ahnung hast und nur irgendwie Negativ sein willst
> 
> Im Übrigen, danach ist Teil 4 auch kein Star Wars Film, weil kaum Lichtschwerter oder Macht drin vor kommt



würde jetzt gerne Gegenagumentieren weil mir so vieles auf der Zunge liegt (was da wohl die Charaktere sagen würden die in Teil 4 waren wie Yoda, Luke, Darth Vader, Obi Wan.....aber ganz vergessen, diese Person hatten nie was mit Lichtschwert, oder der Macht zutun).

Meine Oma hat schon damals gesagt: Du kannst noch so klug sein, die Dummen wollen IMMER recht haben!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

WhieRippie schrieb:


> was da wohl die Charaktere sagen würden die in Teil 4 waren wie Yoda



Yoda taucht in Episode 4 nicht auf.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Yoda taucht in Episode 4 nicht auf.



Wo du Recht hast hast du Recht.


----------



## MichaelG (8. April 2016)

Eben. Erst bei The Empire strikes back sieht man Yoda (bislang) zum 1. mal. Chronologisch natürlich in der später gedrehten Episode I zuerst.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Erst bei The Empire strikes back sieht man Yoda (bislang) zum 1. mal. Chronologisch natürlich in der später gedrehten Episode I zuerst.



Beste Joda Szene Überhaupt (Teil 3, für viele auch T 6), als er den Kanzler zur Rede stellt, so mit den Worten, gehen wollt ihr schon eure Majestät. Also ich weiß jetzt nicht den genauen Wortlaut, aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine, und dann zückt Joda sein Jedi Schwert. Für mich die Beste Joda Jedi Szene aller Zeiten. Diese insgesamt paar Minuten (mit dem Kampf dann) waren der ganze Film damals wert. Im Kino ging echt ein Raunen und dann jubeln umher.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. April 2016)

Wer sich für die genaueren Details des Trailers interessiert, kann hier mal reinschauen:
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Ausführliche Trailer-Analyse


----------



## Rdrk710 (8. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage durchaus berechtigt. Und zwar völlig egal, ob es sich um den 1., 2., 3. oder 27. Todesstern handelt. Muß es denn dauernd um Todessterne gehen? gibt es denn keine anderen Gefahren im All, die man thematisieren, ausbeuten oder abwehren kann/muß?



Die Frage IST berechtigt, keine Frage. Aber bei speziell diesem Film geht es nun mal wieder um den ersten Todesstern, die ersten Pläne, also eine Rückblende vor den ersten Film überhaupt. Daher an DIESER Stelle die Frage zu stellen ist etwas deplatziert, im Gegensatz zu Episode IV, VI und VII.


----------



## Worrel (14. April 2016)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Die Frage IST berechtigt, keine Frage. Aber bei speziell diesem Film geht es nun mal wieder um den ersten Todesstern, die ersten Pläne, also eine Rückblende vor den ersten Film überhaupt. Daher an DIESER Stelle die Frage zu stellen ist etwas deplatziert, im Gegensatz zu Episode IV, VI und VII.


Wo ist der Unterschied?
Auch wenn es der erste ist, es IST nun mal ein Todesstern.

Das ist so, als hätte man sich nach dem ersten _Star Trek _Film gesagt: "Da hatten wir ja ne tolle Idee. Komm, wir machen die nächsten 4 Filme ebenfalls mit Sonden oder sonstigen seltsamen riesigen, unbemannten und zerstörerischen Raumschiffen, die mit unbekannter Mission aus dem All zur Erde reisen."
Hat man dann aber nur *einmal *wiederholt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2016)

Da der Todesstern schon in Episode 2 seine chronologisch erste Erwähnung erhielt und das Ende von Episode 3 den Baubeginn desselben zeigt ist es doch nur logisch dass sich "Rogue One" wieder um diese bewaffnete XXXL-Raumstation dreht. Der ist nun mal interessanter als beispielsweise ein Super-Sternen-Zerstörer und von allen Kriegsgeräten des Imperiums halt jenes von dem die allergrößte Bedrohung ausgeht.

Welches Mission wäre denn für eine Rebellen-Spion-Truppe spannender bzw. entscheidender fürs Überleben wenn nicht eben diese? 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Loosa (14. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Welches Mission wäre denn für eine Rebellen-Spion-Truppe spannender bzw. entscheidender fürs Überleben wenn nicht eben diese?



Details über Darth Vaders Frau und Geliebte herausfinden (er _hatte_ ja Nachwuchs, oder?), ihn damit zu Erpressen und, aus Angst vor öffentlicher Empörung im wertkonservativen Imperium, dadurch zum Rücktritt zu bewegen - Forcegate.

Was sonst?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Details über Darth Vaders Frau und Geliebte herausfinden (er _hatte_ ja Nachwuchs, oder?), ihn damit zu Erpressen und, aus Angst vor öffentlicher Empörung im wertkonservativen Imperium, dadurch zum Rücktritt zu bewegen - Forcegate.
> 
> Was sonst?


Und als CitizenFour kommt Obi ins Spiel... Genial! ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (14. April 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Details über Darth Vaders Frau und Geliebte herausfinden (er _hatte_ ja Nachwuchs, oder?), ihn damit zu Erpressen und, aus Angst vor öffentlicher Empörung im wertkonservativen Imperium, dadurch zum Rücktritt zu bewegen - Forcegate.
> 
> Was sonst?



Vaders Frau (Amidala) ist nach der Geburt von Luke und Leia gestorben. Mal nebenbei (Episode 3). Was willst Du da noch recherchieren? Deren Story wird in Episode 1-3 erzählt.


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vaders Frau (Amidala) ist nach der Geburt von Luke und Leia gestorben. Mal nebenbei (Episode 3). Was willst Du da noch recherchieren? Deren Story wird in Episode 1-3 erzählt.



Das war ein Klon


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vaders Frau (Amidala) ist nach der Geburt von Luke und Leia gestorben. Mal nebenbei (Episode 3). Was willst Du da noch recherchieren? Deren Story wird in Episode 1-3 erzählt.


Micha, das war nur ein Joke.  

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das war ein Klon


Oder ein Klon vom Amidala-Double. Ein noch größerer Skandal den das Imperium nicht hinnehmen kann. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2016)

*Y*oda hat nicht viel mit Mineralien am Hut ...


----------



## MichaelG (14. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Micha, das war nur ein Joke.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Bin heute noch nicht richtig auf dem Dampfer. Gestern rund 500 km nonstop gefahren und erst um 2 in die Falle


----------



## Worrel (14. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da der Todesstern schon in Episode 2 seine chronologisch erste Erwähnung erhielt und das Ende von Episode 3 den Baubeginn desselben zeigt ist es doch nur logisch dass sich "Rogue One" wieder um diese bewaffnete XXXL-Raumstation dreht.


...*wenn *man sich schon dafür entschieden hat, den nächsten SW Film in dieser Zeit anzusetzen.

Wenn man sich entscheidet, einen Film über die 1930er zu drehen, wird man ebenfalls nicht daran vorbeikommen, Nazis zum Thema zu machen.

Genauso hätte man beim Brainstorming für diese Serie aber auch vor EP 1 oder sonstwo und -wann spielen lassen können. Und wäre dann eben freier in seiner Wahl der Bedrohung.



> ... von allen Kriegsgeräten des Imperiums halt jenes von dem die allergrößte Bedrohung ausgeht.
> 
> Welches Mission wäre denn für eine Rebellen-Spion-Truppe spannender bzw. entscheidender fürs Überleben wenn nicht eben diese?


Rogue One hört sich nach einem Auftakt einer Spinoff Serie an. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, wäre es sinnvoller, die "allergrößte Bedrohung" für das Finale aufzuheben und nicht schon im ersten Teil zu verbraten.


----------



## Frullo (14. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Rogue One hört sich nach einem Auftakt einer Spinoff Serie an. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, wäre es sinnvoller, die "allergrößte Bedrohung" für das Finale aufzuheben und nicht schon im ersten Teil zu verbraten.



Wieso? Die allergrösste Bedrohung ist doch nach wie vor dieser tolle Planet aus Episode 7 der andere Planeten durch den Hyperraum vernichten kann (oder so)... Sorry, da kommt mir jetzt spontan nichtmal die offizielle Bezeichnung in den Sinn. 

Und wenn es tatsächlich n'Spinoff geben sollte, dann kann die neue Serie mit der Beschaffung der Pläne des 2. Todessterns - bei dem zahllose Bothan-Spione das Leben liessen - beendet werden. Der Kreis schliesst sich


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Rogue One hört sich nach einem Auftakt einer Spinoff Serie an.



Der Titel "Rogue One" hat nix damit zu tun, dass es irgendwann ein Rogue Two geben wird.
Das ist viel mehr eine Anspielung an die Rufzeichen der Rebellenpiloten, in diesem Fall des Rogue Squadrons.
Luke war in der Schlacht von Hoth zum Beispiel Rogue Leader.
Ich vermute ganz stark, dass Rogue One das Rufzeichen von Jyn Erso sein wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Titel "Rogue One" hat nix damit zu tun, dass es irgendwann ein Rogue Two geben wird.
> Das ist viel mehr eine Anspielung an die Rufzeichen der Rebellenpiloten, in diesem Fall des Rogue Squadrons.
> Luke war in der Schlacht von Hoth zum Beispiel Rogue Leader.
> Ich vermute ganz stark, dass Rogue One das Rufzeichen von Jyn Erso sein wird.


Es gibt ja außerhalb der Filme diverse Rufzeichen. In "Rebel Assault" beispielsweise verkörperte man selbst ja den Rookie One. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Vordack (14. April 2016)

Ich hab mir am WE Star Wars - Das erwachen der Macht noch einmal angeschaut und da ist mir etwas bewusst geworden.

Für MICH gehören zu einem Star Wars Han Solo, Leia, Mark Hamill, Chewie, C3P0 und R2D2, ergo war Das erwachen der Macht für mich ein echter SW. Gerade wegen dem Ende freue ich mich wo Rey mit Chewie im Falcon wegfliegt. Rey übernimmt quasi die Rolle von Luke und Han in einem  Aber Chewie ist ja noch da, also alles gut. 

Um jetzt den Übergang zu Rogue One zu legen - wenn manche der oben genannten Chars (oder Vader) in dem Film zu finden sind dann ist es für mich ein echter SW, wenn nicht dann eben nicht (was nicht bedeutet daß er nicht trotzdem gut sein kann).


----------



## Worrel (14. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Titel "Rogue One" hat nix damit zu tun, dass es irgendwann ein Rogue Two geben wird.


Ich meinte nicht speziell das "One", sondern die Tatsache, daß man - obwohl man die eigentliche Handlung mit VII und VIII in Richtung Zukunft weiterführt - jetzt eine "Lückenfüller" Geschichte erzählt, die dem Publikum neue Charaktere näherbringt. Von denen man dann später auch wissen will, wie es mit denen weiter ging. Ergo => "Rogue One: Reloaded", "Rogue One: EP2", "Rogue One: Rückkehr der nicht-Jedi Rogues" oder wie auch immer.


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2016)

Spin-Off-Serie wird zumindest Star Wars Stories mit noch sehr sehr viel mehr Filmen (Han Solo, Boba Fett, ggfs. Obi-Wan-Kram usw usw.). Bevor sich darüber wieder jemand künstlich echauffieren möchte, das ist mindestens seit kurz nach der Disney-Übernahme bekannt, mit dem Release-Schedule: Episoden Film -> Spin-Off -> Episoden-Film -> Spin-Off -> Episoden-Film -> More to come...

Ich finde das btw. gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht speziell das "One", sondern die Tatsache, daß man - obwohl man die eigentliche Handlung mit VII und VIII in Richtung Zukunft weiterführt - jetzt eine "Lückenfüller" Geschichte erzählt, die dem Publikum neue Charaktere näherbringt. Von denen man dann später auch wissen will, wie es mit denen weiter ging. Ergo => "Rogue One: Reloaded", "Rogue One: EP2", "Rogue One: Rückkehr der nicht-Jedi Rogues" oder wie auch immer.


Die Spin-Offs sollen für sich allein stehen, von weiteren Trilogien oder gar "Serien" war nie die Rede. Rogue One, Bobba Fett, Han Solo, evtl. Obi-Wan - das sind alles Einzel-Filme. Ob daraus irgendwann mehr wird das steht noch in den Kriegssternen, aber nach jetzigem Stand (laut Disney-Manifest) sind (noch) keine Fortsetzungen dieser "Nebenschauplätze" geplant.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------

